# Ich werbe Dich!



## DudeDoof (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

Ich, Gesine bin 19 Jahre alt und bin bereit euch zu werben und euch beim leveln zu unterstützen!

Ich bin bei der Horde als auch bei der Aliianz. Server wären: Ambossar, Antonidas.

Skype und Ts ist vorhanden. 

Gern könnt ihr mir hier schreiben oder auch mich bei skype anschreiben, Addy wäre: gesine72

Ich freue mich euch helfen zu dürfen!

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Gesine


----------

